# Beork's Random modelling



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

I figured it would be better to throw everything in one large log. 
So here we go:

The black hands captain will fall into this log as well.

I was commissioned a while ago to make scorpionclaw like powerclaws for a space marine captain that was falling slowly to slaanesh. 
Due to problems on multiple sides only just managed to get to work on these claws further:

Left arm:

















Right arm:

















Impression with thumb









And a size comparison:










More detail and cables need to be added still, the marked area on the left claw will be raised with card or putty on both.
some scribing might be applied to the flat areas.


Also working on a fist and legs for a client:

















Now to add some cables, decoration and ribbing.

And a SW champion for myself, or maybe to sell someday, not sure. Let's build him first:








his shield to be:









Maybe he looks bette rwith the shield on his back and axe in hand:









I lost the mouthpiece of the horn... I'll have to make another one.
He'll get a seax as well and some pouches and stuff.

Not sure about his head yet, some SW bits should arrive soon which might look good. Else I've got a lot of marauder heads.

C&C?

cheers,

Beork


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i really like that scorpion claw. it looks so mean and wicked. the upper arm is superb.

also that stormbolter integrated into the powerfist looks very neat and finished to me. i wouldn't do any more modelling on it.

about that sw champ. at first glance it looked like a wh fantasy battles miniature to me. pretty medieval. are you going to augment him as well with some cabling and guitarwire?

cheers


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

He's got the cables on his chest already, and the non-fantasy armour parts.
But he'll get cables on the arms as well and maybe some augmentation on the head.

by the way, is the knight painted yet?

cheers,

Beork


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

They both look incredible so far, scorpion claw especially.

I'd agree that the shield looks better on his back. Will look forward to more.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Beork said:


> ..
> 
> by the way, is the knight painted yet?
> 
> ...


i must confess over the last half year i've been a lazy bum concerning painting minis. i'm seldom at home nowadays and my girl is quite occupying when i still make it.
so apart from a basecoat and primary colour it's pretty much unfinished. actually quite a shame for such a nice conversion..


and for your sw champ again, i agree that the shield looks better on his back. was the shield's ornamentation sculpted by yourself?


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Nah, I can't sculpt, I etched a design I stole of the web.

The etch wasn't that good, but usable for the shield ornamentation. 
I was planning on using all kinds of etches to decorate this guy, but my DIY system isn't up to the task.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressive work. The legs and fist have come out very well. The Stormbolter fist looks very neat and not overly bulky like some are. The scorpion claws have a very smooth slaneeshy liik about them. Will they stay as a pincer or will be slight serrations on the inside?
Fantastic work all round. 
Rep for the inspiring work.
ps. Shield on the back.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Very impressive work mate, you don't realise how fine your work is until you see it next to the power claw.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Legs and fist commission as good as done!

Photo's aren't perfect, I'm not working with a normal camera right now, hoping to get a new charger for my camera this week.

I really like how the tabbard/tassel thingy worked out, took me 5 tries, but I really like the sense of movement it gives.
Some pictures:





































































And if he'd be fully dressed:

















Now to get the shipping money from the client and he's off. 

Next up, Black Hands Captain and some Ork stuff, stay tuned folks

cheers,

Beork


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a seriously sweet model.
Outstanding...............I am a but stuck for words actually.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Remainder of the fighta pieces:

steering flaps for tail and wings:









Weapons I'll use if I can't get someone to trade me some ork biker guns:









Bombs in working, although they will most likely not be used for the fighta (I've got a salamander somewhere screaming to become a bomba:

















The ones with the red lids are going to be rocket pods, which (if nice) will be used for the fighta.

cockpit:

















Also somewhat better photos of the captain with my lousy attempt at a cape. It works as a proof of concept though.

























I can't seem to get my camera to take decent pictures anymore, it's been without power for a month or so and somehow basic settings seem to have changed. Maybe it's just reset but I remember the hassle setting all the variables... O well, time will tell.

cheers,

Beork


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw your stuff over on warseer and B&C. Great work. Too detailed for me. If building the model takes longer than painting it, it's not one of MY models.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

haha, the reverse here, painting takes longer than building, therefore I prefer the building


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

tutorial would be nice for the power fist pal. really like the look and the leg guards???


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Some progress on mister black hands captain:









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Commissions/Black Hands Captain/100_8792.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Commissions/Black Hands Captain/100_8793.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Commissions/Black Hands Captain/100_8794.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Commissions/Black Hands Captain/100_8797.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Commissions/Black Hands Captain/100_8798.jpg

Still need detail chest, add some rivets that my 2year old managed to remove anddo something with the shoulderpads.

And a small beginning on the bionic bits for post apoc brutes
Sized on ork nobz, which doesn’t hurt if they are usable on those models.

Generic left arm, will come with a hand or weapon option.








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Other/Bionic bits/100_8761.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Other/Bionic bits/100_8765.jpg

Start on the weapon and hand:









And powerfist type thingy:








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Other/Bionic bits/100_8769.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/brother_beork/Other/Bionic bits/100_8770.jpg

Bionic fever:









They will be modelled to have ball joints, should be easy for posing stuff.

If people here like them, they might be nice to produce as a TFM item, if people like them that is.

Any ideas? I’m willing to build any idea people have us tot have a few variants. These are easy and I can make a few, but the more variation the better.

Cheers,

Beork


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice work indeed.

I'm the same as you with the painting building thing, always more of a knife than a brush man.

I look forward to seeing mork Orkieness as I'm doing Orks atm and your nob conversion is already giving Cybork ideas already.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Beork said:


> ...
> 
> by the way, is the knight painted yet?
> 
> ...


it is now! :grin:

here have a look at your lovely conversion painted this time. with the original as comparison. had some problem with the banner though, cuz i lost my preferred top piece  nevermind. i especially like everything about it :biggrin:


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

dude is there any way you could make a captain for me? Just not ultramarines?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My god if I had half the model making talent you had my chaos army would be a unholy source of perversion, and fear in the galaxy...damn loyalists.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> it is now! :grin:
> 
> here have a look at your lovely conversion painted this time. with the original as comparison. had some problem with the banner though, cuz i lost my preferred top piece  nevermind. i especially like everything about it :biggrin:


Ooh, I like it, I hadn't realized it would become so much bigger, but it suits the model well.
Mind if I steal the picture for reference?
cheers,

Beork


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Beork said:


> Ooh, I like it, I hadn't realized it would become so much bigger, but it suits the model well.
> Mind if I steal the picture for reference?
> cheers,
> 
> Beork


yeah of course, take it. 
i really like the size, makes it stand out quite nicely. the knight baron is even bigger, so it blends in perfectly.

you do complete build ups / scratch builds as well? not just conversions? maybe i have some new work for you then within the next couple of weeks 

cheers


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Looks friggin' great.
The powerfist looks a little droopy. Almost too long. But it looks better than I'll ever make.
rep


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

The droopy is because of the pose, can't be helped. it's the same length as a normal one.

thanks for the replies,

cheers,

Beork


----------

